# 4 new salt water fish



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

went to my lfs today and bought 4 new saltwater fish a sixline angelfish , moorish idol , niger trigger , and a panther grouper right now i only have pics of my sixline angel and my moorish idol i will gett better ones of my grouper and trigger later because they came out blurry because they would not stay still 
pic of my SIXLINE ANGELFISH and you can see the TRIGGER behing the plant


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

MOORISH IDOL


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

ANGEL AND IDOL


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

ANGEL


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

last pic and it is of the idol


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

WOW. I have Never Seen And Idol In the Aquarium. I hope you Know what you've gotten Into, That is supposed to THE HARDEST Salt water fish to Keep. Hey man here's Hoping you can do it! Oh BTW Love the Other fish too, Beautiful Angel.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

THANK YOU and yes i do know what i got my self into because i had an idol before at this size which is 3inches and raised it to 7inches would still have it if we never had an ick outbreak in the tank 
R.I.P MOORISH IDOL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice Euxiphipops sexstriatus ..they look very nice when they change into there adult colors...good luck with the idol too.had one that lived for 4 years..but would only eat frozen or live brine...
but still was very well worth it..beautiful fish that it is..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice - np-potm coming up


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

promised pics of the grouper here it is


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

and here is a pic of my niger trigger that i also promised to get he is with the idol


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love panther groupers


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome tank man


----------

